# Interesting 1238/1239 CAN bus PIDs



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, but the Curtis won't report directly. The Curtis is CANOPEN. In order to respond to PID requests (OBDII) you need an Orion. AFAIK, HPEVS has CAN messages that go to Orion. Orion still handles the OBDII/PID reporting to the ELM327/Torque.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

frodus said:


> Yes, but the Curtis won't report directly. The Curtis is CANOPEN. In order to respond to PID requests (OBDII) you need an Orion. AFAIK, HPEVS has CAN messages that go to Orion. Orion still handles the OBDII/PID reporting to the ELM327/Torque.


Yea, I am really excited about this. The 840 site glass feels kind of dated, so it will be nice to have a tach right next to the speedometer and all the other gauges on my driving screen. I am not sure if I need to keep that outdated 840 site glass plugged in for the controller to be happy, but if I do I can tuck it away somewhere behind the dash.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The 840 is dumb, it just receives whatever is spit out of the Curtis. Whether it is there or not, does not matter to the Curtis.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

frodus said:


> The 840 is dumb, it just receives whatever is spit out of the Curtis. Whether it is there or not, does not matter to the Curtis.


I guess I should make sure to put the plug for the site glass somewhere easy to access in case I ever want to plug in a programmer. It might be kinda slick to put the plug where OBD ports are typically located...


----------



## csuich (May 20, 2014)

frodus said:


> Yes, but the Curtis won't report directly. The Curtis is CANOPEN. In order to respond to PID requests (OBDII) you need an Orion. AFAIK, HPEVS has CAN messages that go to Orion. Orion still handles the OBDII/PID reporting to the ELM327/Torque.


I have an Orion and Curtis controller with ELM327 bluetooth adapter all on the CAN bus talking at 500kbps. With Torque App, all I see is the Orion data. I downloaded the custom PID file from Orion to the Torque app folder. I cannot get HPEV RPM, temp's etc. I do have Curtis added in Orion as 3rd party. Is there something else special to do on the Orion to get it to respond to ELM data request?
The BMS and Orion communicate fine with each other.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

csuich said:


> I have an Orion and Curtis controller with ELM327 bluetooth adapter all on the CAN bus talking at 500kbps. With Torque App, all I see is the Orion data. I downloaded the custom PID file from Orion to the Torque app folder. I cannot get HPEV RPM, temp's etc. I do have Curtis added in Orion as 3rd party. Is there something else special to do on the Orion to get it to respond to ELM data request?
> The BMS and Orion communicate fine with each other.


I have this up and running, and it works great. You can see all of the details of how it works in this build:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/tevie2-metro-87744.html

I don't know which CANBUS isolator you are using, but mine runs at 250 kps max, so I had to set the Curtis and the Orion for 250 as well. All three need to run at 250, unless your isolator runs faster.



.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Kind of a crappy pic, but here are some of the gauges in my instrument cluster...


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

This is what I have been wondering myself This is great news as I have the Orion and the 1238 and torque on a cheap tablet.

Evmetro that display looks very cool. Is that discussed somewhere in the forum?
was it difficult/expensive?
Thanks


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Do we need to add a header? All my Orion PIDs I just left blank, I think.
My orion talks to 1239 but I can't get HPEV related pids to work either.

Ev metro I now realize that is just a tablet mounted in your dash


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

zapyourrideguy said:


> Do we need to add a header? All my Orion PIDs I just left blank, I think.
> My orion talks to 1239 but I can't get HPEV related pids to work either.
> 
> Ev metro I now realize that is just a tablet mounted in your dash


I just left the headers blank. I documented a lot of my set up in that link in post 7.


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

evmetro said:


> I have this up and running, and it works great. You can see all of the details of how it works in this build:
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/tevie2-metro-87744.html
> 
> ...


Hi there !

I've got an AC-23 from HPEVS, a Curtis 1238 and Orion BMS.

I just realized yesterday there is a way to get the motor and controller telemetry onto my Torque dashboard going through my Orion BMS.

I've read pretty much all of your thread your linking to above, but i'm still not sure how the whole thing has to be setup. I understand you connected the Curtis and Orion CAN ports using an optical isolator. But have you got a detailed wiring diagram somewhere ? And something special to setup in the Curtis and Orion interface to allow them to talk to each other ?

thanks in advance for your help,


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I would love to know the same (wiring diagram). and any specs on optical isolator.
I was running the orion and 1238 together without one. Is that bad?
It seems when I had them hooked together that there was active low cell discharge limiting going on and now there is not. Even though both are set to 250kbps and turned on in both the 1238 and orion programs.
Mike


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

zapyourrideguy said:


> I would love to know the same (wiring diagram). and any specs on optical isolator.
> I was running the orion and 1238 together without one. Is that bad?
> It seems when I had them hooked together that there was active low cell discharge limiting going on and now there is not. Even though both are set to 250kbps and turned on in both the 1238 and orion programs.
> Mike


Hey Mike,

They say we should not have any copper lines between high voltage and low voltage side. As it was written earlier, the Curtis is referenced at high voltage while the Orion is on the low side, so they should not be linked directly with copper.

I am using an opto coupler between my Orion BMS and my Curtis 1238, this is for the LVC signal from Orion to tell the controller to ramp down on throttle if a cell sinks below LVC, see partial wiring diagram below. I guess we can build from this for the optocoupler for the CAN lines, maybe. I used this guy:
Optocoupler DIL-4, EL 816, Everlight Electronics

But tell me, you managed to get the Curtis and Orion hooked up to each other for CAN messages ? Which pins on Orion and Curtis did you use ? Anything to setup in each software ?


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Hugues said:


> Hi there !
> 
> I've got an AC-23 from HPEVS, a Curtis 1238 and Orion BMS.
> 
> ...


The wiring is really simple, since there are only two wires. The controller has can hi and can low, and those connect to the isolator can hi and can low. The Orion has two sets of can, and I used can 2. Same thing though, can low and can hi go to the corresponding terminals on the isolator. I used can 2 on the Orion, since can 1 is reserved for the laptop and candapter. I had to put 120 ohms across the terminals on the isolator, but on the Orion, I actually ordered it with 120 ohms in both can 1 and can 2.

Below is a pic of the terminals. The ones on the left go to the controller, and the ones on the right go to the Orion. The shielding was connected to the GND terminals.










If you look closely, you can see the 120 ohm resistor between the terminals here










.


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

Allright I see now, gonna order that isolated CAN repeater then instead if trying ti build one myself.

Did you have to do much in the Curtis software to get this to work ? I mean, no VCL i hope ? Just the normal settings in the menu ?

thanks a lot for all this precious info !

Found the link for the repeater:
http://www.bb-elec.com/Products/Serial-Connectivity/Serial-Converters/CAN-Converter.aspx
second in the list, model CANOP, click on the camera icon, you will see it's the same


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Hugues said:


> Allright I see now, gonna order that isolated CAN repeater then instead if trying ti build one myself.
> 
> Did you have to do much in the Curtis software to get this to work ? I mean, no VCL i hope ? Just the normal settings in the menu ?
> 
> ...


The Orion needs to be somewhat current as far as firmware. When I hooked my system up, I had to update to the latest firmware, but I think any Orion purchased in the last year or two will have it. The older Orions won't do it, but they can be updated. There are some things to do in the vehicle profile once you get the lap top hooked up.


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

I have ordered the isolator, just one question:

I will power the isolator from the 12V coming from my DC-DC, so GND will be on frame

- But the CAN pins on each side have each a GND, so i suppose the BMS side will use the frame as GND, and what about the GND on Curtis side ??


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Hugues said:


> I have ordered the isolator, just one question:
> 
> I will power the isolator from the 12V coming from my DC-DC, so GND will be on frame
> 
> - But the CAN pins on each side have each a GND, so i suppose the BMS side will use the frame as GND, and what about the GND on Curtis side ??



The can gnd pins are just the shielding. I dont think I used it on the Curtis side. I used key dc dc and chassis ground to power the unit


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

Great,
i've got the whole thing to work now
details here:
http://elmoto.net/showthread.php?t=4403&p=50473&viewfull=1#post50473

thanks all !


----------

